

Sane Flashlight Android App - dallamaneni
http://www.deekshith.in/2014/12/sane-flashlight.html

======
georgemcbay
Android L[ollipop] (finally) has a flashlight built in right on the main
notifications screen of the OS.

But this app is probably useful for the many who don't yet have Lollipop.

